# Forge Front Brake Kit - 356mm



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

Looking at www.parts4euro.com I just found this:

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/pr...=1204&osCsid=38a28eed8c18c2a0317c0c8e5c73760b

What do you think? With Forge's quality this must really rock!

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like a pretty fair price. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

loudgli said:


> Looks like a pretty fair price. :thumbup:


Thats what I thought man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Scary to think which brand they're reselling...


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like the ecs stage 3 I got but using a 6-pot caliper, Nice! Price is good too. Those porsche calipers must be newer than the 93-98 911turbo calipers ecs uses.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Scary to think which brand they're reselling...


Why man?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ROH ECHT said:


> Looks like the ecs stage 3 I got but using a 6-pot caliper, Nice! Price is good too. Those porsche calipers must be newer than the 93-98 911turbo calipers ecs uses.


They're not using porsche calipers if it's a $1500 brake kit. 

There are plenty of "replica" calipers being made nowadays and are found in lesser brake kits. 

Dave


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

crew219 said:


> They're not using porsche calipers if it's a $1500 brake kit.
> 
> There are plenty of "replica" calipers being made nowadays and are found in lesser brake kits.
> 
> Dave


Right, since ecs "says their calipers are 993t calipers I assume that's what they are. Meant to say here, "looks like the same and wondering if they're newer Porsche calipers." Better?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> Right, since ecs "says their calipers are 993t calipers I assume that's what they are. Meant to say here, "looks like the same and wondering if they're newer Porsche calipers." Better?


OK, and I don't have any idea of which Calipers they are using in this BBK but I assume this might be also done by them! They have pretty awesome products! Indeed it also doesn't says which brand of pads they are using.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ROH ECHT said:


> Right, *since ecs "says their calipers are 993t calipers I assume that's what they are.* Meant to say here, "looks like the same and wondering if they're newer Porsche calipers." Better?


Are you sure? Note the part that says: "100% design & manufactured by ECS Tuning"

(I know that before, the stage III kits were using genuine 993tt calipers)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Braking/ECS_Stage_3/

Pretty sure those are just Porsche replicas. It's not hard to take apart a caliper and make an exact replica of the real thing. The real question is whether or not the replicas take into account the types of materials used and the quality control measures of the originals.

Dave


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Are you sure? Note the part that says: "100% design & manufactured by ECS Tuning"
> 
> (I know that before, the stage III kits were using genuine 993tt calipers)
> 
> ...


I think that ECS uses Porsche Cayenne's Caliper in their Stage V, and that might be the confusion.

I doubt Forge is going out with something crappy!

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Are you sure? Note the part that says: "100% design & manufactured by ECS Tuning"
> 
> (I know that before, the stage III kits were using genuine 993tt calipers)
> 
> ...


 Definitely A Yes! Click on the "Kit Content Tab" Lower right on a stage 3 kit page over there. It's listed ecs Porsche 993t caliper. Need some ecs feedback here......
Either way the forge bbk looks good, right?
Thread - Forge Front Brake Kit - 356mm


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ROH ECHT said:


> Definitely A Yes! Click on the "Kit Content Tab" Lower right on a stage 3 kit page over there. It's listed ecs Porsche 993t caliper.


And the manufacturer is listed as ECS.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> Definitely A Yes! Click on the "Kit Content Tab" Lower right on a stage 3 kit page over there. It's listed ecs Porsche 993t caliper. Need some ecs feedback here......
> Either way the forge bbk looks good, right?
> Thread - Forge Front Brake Kit - 356mm


I'll try to check out as well this info with ECS Tuning, and from Forge there is also an option of 330 mm rotors for smaller rims!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

crew219 said:


> And the manufacturer is listed as ECS.


I agree. They arent selling OEM porsche caliper with 2-piece rotors and everything else in this kit for $1700.


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're buying them for DD/show, I don't think it will make much difference what kit you use; pad compound is more important. If you have plans to track them, quality calipers will handle and dissipate heat much better. Quality calipers normally built with better/stiffer material, which ultimately eliminates caliper flex and uneven pad ware.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

loudgli said:


> I agree. They arent selling OEM porsche caliper with 2-piece rotors and everything else in this kit for $1700.


I think just the calipers are the issue, and more - so, where do forge's calipers come from.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

BETO, do you think they only come in black? That's all I see.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

crew219 said:


> And the manufacturer is listed as ECS.


On ECS site wouldn't it say OEM supplier for the calipers like the other parts in kit? I doubt either of these kits are using OEM Porsche calipers. Hell stock OEM S3/TTS brakes cost over $1000.


----------



## max-redmk4 (Jun 4, 2007)

for the stage 3, ECS uses 993t REPLICA, ive talked with Jon about that. they used to use OEM porsche but they nearly doubled in price over the last few years so they make their own replica.

im also very interrested in that kit, if anyone has any reviews..stage 3 at a resonable price!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> BETO, do you think they only come in black? That's all I see.


As well I only see them in black! Maybe by now there aren't any other options.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

max-redmk4 said:


> for the stage 3, ECS uses 993t REPLICA, ive talked with Jon about that. they used to use OEM porsche but they nearly doubled in price over the last few years so they make their own replica.
> 
> im also very interrested in that kit, if anyone has any reviews..stage 3 at a resonable price!


ecs or forge? Thanks for the caliper info


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> ecs or forge? Thanks for the caliper info from John Voss.


Forge are bigger, but as 18Bora said lets see which pads are being used in the Forge's Big Brake Kit, since the Hawk pads from the ECS Big Brake Kit really rock!

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## max-redmk4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Tirerack is selling a stage3 Brembo kit, for 1600$, 330mm.

i think its a very fair price for Brembo caliper..im definatly going with that!


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

max-redmk4 said:


> Tirerack is selling a stage3 Brembo kit, for 1600$, 330mm.
> 
> i think its a very fair price for Brembo caliper..im definatly going with that!


Didn't see that. $2700 was the lowest I saw. Got a link?


----------



## ZGTIBT (Oct 4, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> Didn't see that. $2700 was the lowest I saw. Got a link?


Brembo Kit however, they're for the 2010 MKVI GTI ..


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

ZGTIBT said:


> Brembo Kit however, they're for the 2010 MKVI GTI ..


Oh,,,OK. I got ecs stage 3 so I'm good. But, does that brembo kit have pads ?


----------



## max-redmk4 (Jun 4, 2007)

ZGTIBT said:


> Brembo Kit however, they're for the 2010 MKVI GTI ..



ahh i didnt see that, found the kit when searching for big brake kit..asked Tirerack what was the didfference and i was told that it was bigger rotor and 2 piece rotor.. nothing about mkvi only!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

ZGTIBT said:


> Brembo Kit however, they're for the 2010 MKVI GTI ..


mkv and mkvi brakes should....? be the same.


----------



## ZGTIBT (Oct 4, 2010)

The GT 330mm Big Brake Kit (Front fitment. Black fixed 4 piston calipers. *Drilled 1 piece vented rotors.* it is not 2 piece rotor thats why is cheaper

Gran Turismo Brake Systems packages combine high performance fixed aluminum brake calipers, large diameter 1- piece vented brake rotors, *brake pads,* stainless steel braided brake lines and aircraft quality mounting brackets and hardware.

However, i can't confirm if will work on the MKV


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

These kits have been in various stages of development and testing for over 3 years now. We have been using them on various in-house development and test cars as well as many of our personal vehicles before we release them to the public. We are not quite ready to release them yet, however, we plan to very soon, and we will provide more details at that time.

I have a kit on my personal GTI daily driver right now. Angel has a kit on his A3 as well. We are both currently testing Hawk pads. The pad profile is a standard shape and replacement pads can be sourced from any aftermarket pad supplier.

We had an 8 piston kit on our Scirocco, and we currently have a 6 piston kit in test on our new Mini Countryman in the UK.

We have not finalized any US pricing yet, so anything you may find up until an official announcement from us is not accurate.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> These kits have been in various stages of development and testing for over 3 years now. We have been using them on various in-house development and test cars as well as many of our personal vehicles before we release them to the public. We are not quite ready to release them yet, however, we plan to very soon, and we will provide more details at that time.
> 
> I have a kit on my personal GTI daily driver right now. Angel has a kit on his A3 as well. We are both currently testing Hawk pads. The pad profile is a standard shape and replacement pads can be sourced from any aftermarket pad supplier.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,

Thank you very much for clarifying this!... I'll be waiting to hear more information about this BBK from you, as well for their technical specs.

At last Forge is an awesome brand, with simply the best quality!

Have a good one!

Regards,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


The BBK looks so hot and sexy! :thumbup::thumbup: Forge!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Those rotors and calipers scream "KSport". Undoubtedly Ksport doesn't make their own stuff either. 

Dave


----------



## ZGTIBT (Oct 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> These kits have been in various stages of development and testing for over 3 years now. We have been using them on various in-house development and test cars as well as many of our personal vehicles before we release them to the public. We are not quite ready to release them yet, however, we plan to very soon, and we will provide more details at that time.
> 
> I have a kit on my personal GTI daily driver right now. Angel has a kit on his A3 as well. We are both currently testing Hawk pads. The pad profile is a standard shape and replacement pads can be sourced from any aftermarket pad supplier.
> 
> ...


 
Mike try have them in Red Calipers as well


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

isn't there a VW/Audi BRAKE forum? just saying... 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?115-Brakes 


these do look sick though! i like the black calipers. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> isn't there a VW/Audi BRAKE forum? just saying...
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?115-Brakes
> 
> ...


 Pretty good info! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty good info! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 i'm just suggesting this be moved to the brake forum... am i crazy? 

**EDIT** oh never you mind, it got moved. ha!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> i'm just suggesting this be moved to the brake forum... am i crazy?
> 
> **EDIT** oh never you mind, it got moved. ha!


 You're not crazy dude! If fact that is the place it should be really, I was telling you good info about the link you added! Although since this brakes are for MKV, I don't think its that bad to put it here! 

Have a good one, and thanks for the advise! 

Beto


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> You're not crazy dude! If fact that is the place it should be really, I was telling you good info about the link you added! Although since this brakes are for MKV, I don't think its that bad to put it here!
> 
> Have a good one, and thanks for the advise!
> 
> Beto


 okay, right on...look forward hearing more about the Forge BBK! :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> okay, right on...look forward hearing more about the Forge BBK! :beer:


 
Me too Man! :beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

356mm? That is huge.......:screwy:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

this is the brake forum, or at least that's what it says on my forum header!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> this is the brake forum, or at least that's what it says on my forum header!


 
Hi ROH ECHT, 

Indeed I posted it in the MKV Forum but it was moved to this Forum!... Where it belongs to be for sure!... LOL! 

Have a good one! 

Beto


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't see a problem with announcing a product like this to everyone in the first place, 
- V -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> I didn't see a problem with announcing a product like this to everyone in the first place,
> - V -


 Hi man, indeed I share the same opinion as you! And for sure it's a great product... Forge with so awesome products and that big name... They wouldn't for sure put on the market something that doesn't accomplished their high standards! 

Have a great Weekend! 

Beto


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Another satisfied customer Forge!

*-HYDE16 Reviews Forge Motorsport Front Brake Kit (MK5 & MK6 330mm Kit)-*


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

HYDE16 said:


> Another satisfied customer Forge!
> 
> *-HYDE16 Reviews Forge Motorsport Front Brake Kit (MK5 & MK6 330mm Kit)-*


Pretty nice write!


----------

